# Looking for Oris Classic Serie: 633 7490 40 61 LS



## marle (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an Oris watch, Classic Serie: *633 7490 40 61 LS*
Unfortunately the watch seems to be sold out.

Thanks for giving help!

best regards
Markus


----------



## Heck (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm guessing you're looking at the one Keeanu wore in the movie Constantine. It hasn't been produced for a while, Oris hasn't updated their site yet. If you would find any, it would be new old stock or on the used market. The new Modern Classics starting with the 733 no's are the "replacements" and have been out for a little over a year. If I recall properly, those aren't using the 2824 but the SW 200 which is basically the same but with 26 jewels. 

If you're dead set on the 633 one, I can only wish you good luck.


----------



## marle (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, you are absolutely right, I saw this watch in the constantine movie. I had forgotten it but last week I have seen this film again on DVD. Yesterday evening I found one last watch in switzerland :gold . Only the model with the metal wristband, but this is ok I can purchase the leather wristband separately.
Thank you so much for your information, I guess this won't be my last ORIS. The price-quality-ration is very good....

best regards, have a nive evening!
Markus


----------



## lalocal (Dec 1, 2006)

marle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for an Oris watch, Classic Serie: *633 7490 40 61 LS*
> Unfortunately the watch seems to be sold out.
> ...


Hey Markus,

I too was looking for the EXACT same watch, black leather strap, white face, with the 27 jewel movement (right after seeing the movie). I hope you didn't buy yours yet, because I found one, the exact one, from a vendor in Switzerland. Their site is timeqs.com. You can also find their ad on froogle if you froogle the model number. Its priced at $360 + s/h. Hope this helps. I anticipate getting mine this Christmas (for myself!).


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

lalocal said:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> I too was looking for the EXACT same watch, black leather strap, white face, with the 27 jewel movement (right after seeing the movie). I hope you didn't buy yours yet, because I found one, the exact one, from a vendor in Switzerland. Their site is timeqs.com. You can also find their ad on froogle if you froogle the model number. Its priced at $360 + s/h. Hope this helps. I anticipate getting mine this Christmas (for myself!).


As ever, prospective buyers would be well advised to do background checks on online retailers, ensuring that other buyers have had only good reports to write about them.

I _particularly _recommend that here.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

publandlord said:


> I _particularly _recommend that here.


Just dropping by - definitely concur. Please read the Inquiries forum.


----------



## lalocal (Dec 1, 2006)

I did some reading, in the Inquiries forum. Looks like there's some dude in Oregon just sitting back raking it in. Thanks for the warning, and I was so set on picking this one up too. Does anyone have any leads on where one can get a hold of one. Marle?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## lalocal (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Marle,

I actually found a reputable vendor in Germany who carries the exact same one, not sure if you've bought yours or not. If not, let me know, I'll send you the link.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

I would be interested in the link if it turns out to be legit. The old 'Modern Classic' is much nicer looking than the new 'Modern Classic'.


----------



## dday009 (Mar 6, 2007)

I too would be interested in the link if its still valid. I just started my search for the 633 7490 40 61 Oris modern classic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sicko (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, I just picked up a Oris Modern Classic (633 7490 40 64 LS as opposed to the xxx-61 LS you've mentioned). And I just want to make sure you realize that it's a 36mm watch, so it's fairly small by today's standards. I knew going into it that it's about as small of a watch as I'm willing to wear (I personally prefer a solid 38-40mm), but I really liked the watch and wanted it so I picked it up. I gotta say it's a great watch, but like I said it's fairly small and I don't have large wrists.

Just wanted to point that out in case you didn't notice the size

(Images of both watches from Oris' website have been attached for anyone who's interested in seeing them)


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

*Oris Classic Serie: 633 7490 40 61 LS found*

There is an Oris Modern Classic (ala 'Constantine') for sale on the Timezone sales page if anyone is still interested...

Please let me know if this type of message violates forum rules.


----------



## D-Hutch (Dec 27, 2007)

marle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for an Oris watch, Classic Serie: *633 7490 40 61 LS*
> Unfortunately the watch seems to be sold out.
> ...


I own an Oris Watch, classic series 633 7490 40 61 LS


----------



## ManishManUK (Jun 5, 2014)

There's one currently up for grabs in the ebay forum on this site if anyone's interested.


----------



## radenferdy (Sep 6, 2013)

D-Hutch said:


> I own an Oris Watch, classic series 633 7490 40 61 LS


are you looking to sell it?


----------



## tagor (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm still looking for Oris Modern Classic 633. Any suggestions about best places to search?


----------



## MattG (Jan 16, 2008)

So these around $400?


----------

